# Crafts (inc Xmas Crafts & Hand Made Gifts)



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hope this is ok to start a christmas crafts thread 

i love xmas and this year i'm planning on making alsorts of xmas things, starting with tree decorations (which i have already started) 

would love to hear what you are all making, whether it's cards, cakes of whatever and maybe we could all swap some tips and ideas  

pam xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oooh hello saphy! 

I've already made some jam to give as gifts - strawberry and champagne and peach and whiskey.  Needs to make some chutney too, and got a recipe for some lush cookies and mince pies to accompany.  

Ethan and I are making our own christmas cards as well!


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I make christmas decorations out of eggshells... its really easy and alot of fun, you just need eggs, ribbons, , glue and colourful paints - I use those gold and silver marker pens and cheap, brightly coloured nail varnishes....
Heres a pic to show you..


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Marielou thta strawberry and champagne jam sounds lush hun   and cookies too yummy I'm thinking of making some ginger bread men to hang on the tree this year 

Kehlan those eggs look great hun, i'll try and get some pics of my felt xmas trees that i have made  

I've also found online an excellent tree made from wire coathangers and greenery that would a lovely table decoration so i'm going to dig out some old coathangers and i may even use real greenery as i've got a couple of holly bushes in my garden   also i'm thinking of adding some battery operated lights just to make it extra special and twinkly 

pam xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh you're all so adventurous!! I make cards (don't have time to do anything else!) There's way too many to post on here, but you're welcome to look at them on **...

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=61558&l=278ed&id=791373948


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I make cards too .. sold lots for charity already raised over £500 for breast cancer care ..  would love to do some cooking but staying away from nice cakes etc until I have finished dieting ..as not sure I could resist the smell of baking 

The eggs look lovely and love the idea of jams might have to do that next year 

Cat x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

what a fab idea, marielou can i trouble you for a jam recipie, would love to give that ago - my mum and nan would be well impressed if i actually made some myself!

thank you


kate


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

cat that's lovely making cards for charity hun

Loubie your cards are gorgeous, especially the one you made for my birthday hun you are so clever 

hi everyone else

i haven't done any crafting for a few days but i did buy a magazine today and it has some free gifts including some fimo modelling clay which i am dying to get my hands on   as i have never used it before i'm not sure what i'm going to make with it   

pam xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Saphy - was it with the magazine 'You Can Craft'??  That's the one I get on subscription!  I've not done anything with the fimo....I'll give you mine next time I see you!

Cat - wow, that's fab, what an achievement!!  I've sold just over £300 worth but I'm nowhere near even breaking even yet with all the money I spend on craft stuff! LOL


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

You can get fimo in most craft shops.  Sculpey is another good make and marginally easier towork with.  I had some fun earlier this year crafting a piece of jewellery for a costume with Fimo.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Loubie ..I know I could spend a fortune on craft stuff although havn't purchased much this year as bought so much last year ! would love one of those cutters tho ..and the carrying case thing as I often take bits over to Mums when I do crafting there even though I have lots of stuff over there permanently you can guarantee the bits that I have at home are the bits I need.

Happy Crafting 

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Cat - I'll probably be seling my die cutter when I get my cuttlebug if you're interested?  Will only want £10 + p&p for it which is half what I paid for it about 6 months ago!  Not to worry of you don't as I'll put it on Ebay, just thought I'd ask you first!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have got one of those hunny I am probably going to look at a cuttlebug   see I told you I was addicted   its a shame they don't let you try them all out in the craft shops then we could really decide which we like best .. 

It would be good to have two then it gives more choice what dies you can use .. and Mum can keep one and I will have the other 
Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ah sorry, I mis read what you put, I thought you meant you'd love 'a' die cutter ie that you didn't have one as opposed to wanting another one like me!  Aren't we greedy eh?! I just seem to have outgrown my little one, I want to be able to emboss larger pieces of card etc like you can with the cuttlebug LOL

xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sorry to crash a thread, but could I just ask Kehlan a quick question about your fantastic eggs? 

I am a leader in a girls youth organisation and we are very into our crafts (I don't know any other 10 years old who can knit!). The eggs look like a fantastic idea to make for our Christmas Sale of work. Would younger girls of about 7 or so be able to make them?  Do you boil the eggs, or blow the contents out? Do you use anything to toughen the shells? 

In return for your hopeful advice, I would like to tell you about a Christmas craft we made with the over 11's a few years ago. We made little angels out of  wooden dolly clothes pegs. We made hair out of embroidery thread and  drew faces on the round bit at the top. We used some white material and covered it with some lace (all off cuts) for the body. For the wings we decorated some gold card and attached it using double-sided sticky tape. The angels then sit very nicely on the branch of the tree, although be careful about the positioning of the face and wings so the angel is facing the right direction iykwim! Unfortunately I don't have a photo to share with  you, but I will see what I can find. 

We also make cornflake Christmas Trees as edible treats and the kids love them. It's very simple, mix cornflakes and melted chocolate then spoon into a cone mould (just made out of paper), rather than spooning into a bun case. When they have set, remove the mould and hey presto! Chocolate Christmas trees   A little bit of coloured icing on the top to look like the star and maybe down the sides to look like lights and you are all set    

Thanks in advance and great thread! 

Weeza xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

weeza82 i'm loving the idea of those cornflake tree's I'm going to give them a go with my ds but i'll probably use rice crispies and white choc and maybe decorate with a few jelly tots  

i have just taken a pic of my felt tree's sorry it's not a very good pic as you can't get the proper effect of what they will luck like on a tree by laying them on the worktop   

pam xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Weeza... I have made the eggs with a six year old before now and she did quite well. Start by blowing tghe eggs out.. a small hole in the top and bottom (I suggest an adult makes the hole) using the point of scissors or a knife... then blow out the contents... use for scrambled egg or cakes or something. rinse out the shell a couple of times and let it dry.

I then paint them with brightly coloured nail varnish (the stuff from the pound shops). Its messy, you sfrt of hold the egg between finger and thumb over the holes and paint with the little nail varnish brush. Once this is done they are surprisingly strong. You can also use those gold or silver marker pens - they look very pretty but the eggs are more fragile without the varnish.

After that you can glue on the ribbons, either one ribbon bisecting the egg or two ribbons divinding it into quarters. Narrow ribbons with textures give gthe best affect, wide ones just crease.

The glitter is the fun bit. Use craft glue like copydex. Its not too solid to sculpt and nor is it too runny. Its also safe on skin. Squeeze the glue out of the tube slowly and carefully in whatever pattern you want, then pour the glitter over it. shake off excess glitter and reapply till al the glue is covered. Use a cocktails tick or something similar to move glitter that sticks in the wrong places. If you need more than one colour of glitter, let it dry well before applying the glue for the second colour

I find I have several eggs on the go at once and as one is drying I work on part of another one.

You can do absolutely anything with them if you dont mind making a mess. I made a couple of star trek themed ones as well as gifts for friends....


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks Kehlan! I never thought of nail varnish! It's great, hopefully we will get some made this year. The girls will love it, glitter, glue, ribbons, what's not to love   ?

Saphy, your felt trees are lovely too! What size are they and do you add a bit of ribbon to hang them on the tree? They would be great for the older girls to make, those who are more confident at sewing


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi, the trees are 15cm (approx) from the tip of the tree to the bottom of the pot, i have attached some gold thread to hang them but ribbon would look good too

pam xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
I have started my xmas cards and think I might give the eggs a go?? Will let you know how I get on.
Emma


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Gosh you're all so clever!!  Pam - I love the xmas trees, unfortunately I've got the sewing skills of a 2 year old.....

I'm busy busy busy with Christmas/birthday card orders so I think I'll have to limit myself to card making at least until Christmas is over 

xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've just sat and made some gorgeous handmade earrings tonight as well - made 6 so far and it cost me £11.  Not bad!  Will have to try and upload some photos.  

Will also dig out that jam recipe!

Marie xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I've made a batch of spiced apple chutney that I'm intending to give to people for Chrimbo, but I have a tendency to keep giving the pots away when I visit friends, so at this rate there'll be none left by Christmas. I'm also gonna make some plum chutney too.

We'll make gingerbread cookies for the tree as usual and I have just bought a box of uncooked popcorn to make into garlands; obviously you cook the popcorn first and then thread it with needle and cotton. Last year I ordered lots of stuff from 'Lush' that came packed in real popcorn instead of the horrible polystyrene stuff, so I used it all to decorate the tree and it smelled divine!

Plenty more things I'm hoping to have a crack at, but they're all just plans at the moment and I haven't actually made the effort to start - willow wreaths for the front door for example. [:0]


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Love the egg idea by the way - I might have a go at that later!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

What a fab thread loving all the ideas.

The eggs are fab Kehlan definitely going to give those a go and Loubie your cards are amazing. 

I've made some reindeer cards with D for him to send out ti his friends and also to family and they are really simple. All you need is some brown paint, some fluffy pompoms for noses, some wiggly eyes and some glue. Mix some glue in with the brown paint, (this make it a bit stiffer and better for hand prints). Use hand prints for the reindeer (the spread fingers are the antlers) leave to dry stick on pom pom for nose and stick on wiggly eyes. Not sure how to put a picture on a post but if someone tells me i will so you can see them.
Kay


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've finally found out how to put a piccie in my post, hope this works










yay it's worked. This is D with one of his reindeer cards made using his handprints.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats really cute


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

weeza82 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am a leader in a girls youth organisation and we are very into our crafts (I don't know any other 10 years old who can knit!). The eggs look like a fantastic idea to make for our Christmas Sale of work. Would younger girls of about 7 or so be able to make them? Do you boil the eggs, or blow the contents out? Do you use anything to toughen the shells?


Am I right in guessing your a Brown Owl?


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG Im inspired.....Kehlan wow.....Fuzzier cute.....oh so many ideas are running through my head, might give the cirnflake tree's a trail run...yummy yum...

Clare


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww I love the reindeer cards!!  xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

brownowl23 said:


> Am I right in guessing your a Brown Owl?


Hi Brownowl, no, I'm not a brownowl, I'm a leader in the Girls Friendly Society which is associated to the Anglican Church. It's really very similar to eh Guides and Brownies, just a much smaller organisation  I presume from your name that you are a youth leader as well? 

Oooh, Fuzzier, I love the hand print Christmas cards, what a fabulous idea, now we can do that with the 3 to 6 year olds


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

weeza82 said:


> brownowl23 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in guessing your a Brown Owl?
> ...


Yep I am a brownie guider.

Chris


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone make hand made gifts for birthdays, Christmas etc?? If so, what types of things do you make..?? 

I'm currently making neck wraps/scarfs made out of Firefly yarn. They are quite simple to make and look very pretty. 

I also occasionally do cross stitch kits and frame them for gifts but not as often as I would like as they tend to take me rather a long time! 

I'm going to start earlier next year and hopefully make a few more gifts.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i love the handprint idea, i might have to bribe my ds into making one   

i have just made some red and gold candy canes out of fimo for on the tree (they are baking now) i have never used fimo before so i'm not sure how they'll turn out  

i cheated yesterday and opted for pre made cookies then i just decorated and shrink wrapped them  they are now hanging on my tree with the felt ornanments i made. 

still haven't made my table centre piece as i need to pick up some bits and bobs to do it, what have you all been making ?

pam xx


----------

